# No sound from Asio4all driver when playing thru laptop speakers, but plugging headphones have sound.



## Charles Dan

Hi guys,
so today for some weird reason that god knows what reason is, my laptop speaker decided to not have sounds when i use the Asio4all driver whether i use it on my DAW, or i just load up a standalone kontakt 6 without a DAW. There will be no sounds from my laptop speakers, but last few days, my laptop speakers still have sound.

I tried:

1. Windows GS wavetable synth active because of exclusive mode checked in playback device

FIX: Open the Control panel->Hardware and Sound->Sound->doubleclick on Speakers->Advanced->uncheck exclusive mode. If you have several playback devices do this for each of them. Now reboot your system.

2. Another audio app is still running in the backround (including Windows 8 metro apps)

FIX. Launch the windows task manager (ctrl + alt + delete), switch to advanced mode and look for apps that use audio or video which still are running in the background, including metro apps like for example "Video" or "Music". Select and terminate them.

3. Flash still is running in the background

FIX: Launch the windows task manager (ctrl + alt + delete), switch to advanced mode and look for instances of flash still running in the "Background processes" list. Select and terminate them.

4. A sample rate incompatibility (but this is very rare)

FIX: Open the advanced settings of the asio4all control panel and here check "always resample 44.1kHz <-> 48 KHz".


Miraculously, When i plugged in headphones, Asio4all will work normally.
And the only way to get sounds out of my laptop speakers(and headphones if i plugged them in) is to change to Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver.

I know...i know...you guys would probably say that laptop speakers are sh1t or what, but sometimes i find that i needed them just to test out sounds real quickly without having going thru the hastle of uncoiling my stupidly cheap headphones.

OH and in Asio4all config, mine shows "Realtek (R) Audio" is active.
I did a BIOS update the day before. is it because of that? 

Pls if anyone knows what is the issue, it would be really really great!
Life sxxks :(


----------



## Charles Dan

Update:
This is weird but i don't have the permanent solution yet.

The picture shown is what the default Asio4all settings look like.
But on My older laptop, "Realtek HD Audio output" and "Realtek HD Audio Stereo Input" is active, and it sends sounds thru laptop speakers and headphones when plugged in.

When i turn on "Realtek HD Audio output" on my new laptop, it plays thru the laptop speakers, but whenever i plugged in my headphones, the sound is still coming out from my laptop speakers instead of headphones.

Since the default settings only let the sound plays thru headphones and after turning on "Realtek HD Audio output" only plays sound thru laptop speakers........so...technically if i turn on everything, there will be sound from laptop speakers when i am not using headphones & it should have sound on headphones when plugged in hence it mutes the laptop speakers.....

But guess what......neither do both have sounds now. its like it cancels everything out.

So my only option is to change Asio4all settings everytime i wanna use them on laptop speakers.

But i want a permanent solution to this, as in i want it to work perfectly like every other laptop or my old laptop normally.


P/S: This picture is the default setting that Asio4all have on my new laptop, and therefore according to that, sound should works and comes out normally from whichever device it should normally go through. But in this case i need an explanation for this. I really appreciate if someone could help me figure this out.

Thanks.


----------



## Charles Dan

UPDATE:

Ok.....i fixed it.....I am so stupid for gods sake....
It turns out to be just some improper settings in Realtek Control centre. I don't know who the hell mess with the settings tho.....its just an easy fix. I just check the "Mute internal speakers when external audio output is plugged in"..........

Thanks to no one since no one reply to my post. :D


----------



## gharo21

I have the same problem, and I'm not figuring out what the problem is!! I went to the realtek control center and everything seems fine. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. On top of that, my latency is still around 30 ms which is still pretty bad. I really want to buy a midi 88 key keyboard, but I'm not going to until I figure out how to get lower latency! It's driving me nuts. I cannot for the life of me understand how I have so much latency after switching to the asio driver. (kinda regretting buying a windows laptop and not a mac...)


----------

